# Best OS for slow computers



## davidq90 (Aug 19, 2011)

Lately my laptop has been getting really slow. I have Windows Vista on it, which is what was pre-installed when I bought it. So my question is, what is the best OS to go with for a slow laptop?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## computerguy1990 (Nov 17, 2009)

What are the system specs? A Linux distro would probably be your best bet you can try out different ones until you find one you like.


----------



## davidq90 (Aug 19, 2011)

To be honest, I can't even check the system specs because the laptop keeps freezing after turning it on for a minute or so. But from what I remember, it has 3gb ram and 80gb hard drive? I can't remember the video drives or processing power. 

By the way, what do you mean by a Linux distro? Do you mean one of the variations of Linux?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
You could have a look at Lubuntu. A branch off of Ubuntu.
"System requirements A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MiB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu. It should be possible to install and run Lubuntu with less memory, but the result will likely not be suitable for practical use."
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu

Hope this is of interest?

Richard


----------



## johnkon32 (Aug 7, 2011)

xUbuntu and Fedora 15 XFCE are also pretty good alternative choices for your laptop. (See http://www.xubuntu.org/ and http://spins.fedoraproject.org/xfce/)

If your laptops has 3 GBs of RAM, it' s most likely that It will run normal Ubuntu (http://ubuntu.com) without any problems at all. And don't worry about switching to Linux; it will be pretty easy to you once you get used to it. Trust me


----------

